# CC Kool Pup Dryer



## Homepetgroomer (Apr 15, 2012)

I am new to this forum. I am not a professional groomer, but self groom my dog. I just purchased the CC Kool Pup Dryer. Having not used a forced air dryer previously, I'm concerned with the noise. When I first start the dryer, there is a definite loud hum from the motor. When I opened the dryer up to see if something was loose inside, there is no internal filter, only a plastic dome shaped cap not attached to the dryer and no filter. Is this normal for this dryer? I have read that this dryer is QUIET. I expected air flow noise and volume from the dryer as you increased the power, but the motor itself seems to hum or growl. Anyone else have this issue with a Kool Dry or Kool Pup? Thanks in advance for any comments!


----------

